# Crop Harvest?



## floridaduckhunter (Oct 18, 2006)

I am not sure if I dare ask such a qustion, but I was just wondering how the crop harvest has been over the last week or so?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Great!!!!!!

LOTS of beans came off last week, and are continuing to be harvested, with not much for rain in the extended forecast.

Won't be long and corn harvest will be getting cranked up. A lot different than the previous couple years.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

AdamFisk said:


> Great!!!!!!
> 
> LOTS of beans came off last week, and are continuing to be harvested, with not much for rain in the extended forecast.
> 
> Won't be long and corn harvest will be getting cranked up. A lot different than the previous couple years.


Its nice not having to go balls to the wall this year......knock on wood.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Saw a lot of corn off today :beer:


----------



## floridaduckhunter (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Any further responces would be greatly apprecided. It already sounds a LOT better then last year!


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

the coop told me their corn contracts have been fufilled so they must be harvesting corn somewhere. I need to go buy a truck full for my bait piles (deer) and livestock feed tommorrow.


----------



## jblabsnduck (Mar 15, 2006)

Beans coming off around the clock but corn still standing where we were hunting.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> > Great!!!!!!
> ...


Hey WATCH IT. HAHA if we just get torential rain this week I am blaming you :rollin: 
But ya he is so right, its all kind of laid back so far this year!


----------



## floridaduckhunter (Oct 18, 2006)

From what I understand the bean harvest is well underway. How is the corn harvest coming along?


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Bean harvest is in full swing and some corn has been picked, another full week without rain and there will be plenty of picked corn fields to hunt.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Haven't seen anyone pick corn, but we are combining it as we speak, then the big money maker FLOWERS!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

16 percent of corn in south dakota is out according to the paper this morning. i know where i grew up in western minnesota some of the guys are done with corn already, but they didn't get the rains that some in the region got.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

south central. seen about a 20 fields of corn picked, 6 had active harvest going full steam. farmers are telling me they are fully on corn now and trying to get it down in next 2 weeks while they have this weather. That being said i haven't seen a duck/goose yet eating corn.  all in beans.


----------

